# Owners Manual Needed For Tida Lathe



## Dr.Gixxer (Nov 4, 2019)

I have recently purchased a Tida TD-5AH also go by the name of Alpine I have read.
If anyone has any information that would be really great.
	

		
			
		

		
	







I am also in need of someone to make a gear for it.  I have the gear for a sample.(80 tooth, 16 Pitch, 5" die approx)  The outer ring is plastic but it has a few flat spots in it so it no longer will work.


----------



## DAT510 (Nov 4, 2019)

Welcome the H-M

Manuals can be found here:  https://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/categories/jet-except-grinders.636/

The Tida lathes are part of a family of Asia made lathes (Jet, Grizzly, Lam, etc) in the 10x24 and 12x36 size ranges.  The Grizzly manual is the most thorough, though each manufacture’s manual has bits that might not be in others. 

Grizzly still sells parts for their version. You might be able to get the gear from them. I was able to get some missing change gears for my Jet 1024 from Grizzly.


----------



## brino (Nov 4, 2019)

Welcome to the group!

-brino


----------



## Dr.Gixxer (Nov 5, 2019)

brino said:


> Welcome to the group!
> 
> -brino


Thank You


----------



## owlshop (Nov 14, 2019)

WT TOOL Has that mannual on their website. may take some looking.
Mine was made 12/1984  / No plastic gears!


----------

